# Results from interview!!!



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

YES!!!

I got the the offer! A nice one too. I will be starting there soon.

My firm will be looking for Geotech soon!!!

anybody interest in it, let me know. I got pull baby!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations! And without you PE. you got the good offer, imagin with your PE.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks 3g.

I know, well I told them that right now I was going for a cheap rate! after the PE they will have to cough off way more! So, I guess that willl save them some money in the mean time.


----------

